

The Wolfram Data Drop Is Live - anu_gupta
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2015/03/the-wolfram-data-drop-is-live/

======
rhodin
Can potentially make it very easy to build IoT apps. Two examples:
[http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/453169](http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/453169),
[http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/454226](http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/454226)

------
MichaelCrawford
I don't want my Things to be on the Internet.

To the extent that I can possibly select gadgets that won't phone home, I
will.

To the extent they insist on doing so anyway, I'll find some way to block
their transmissions.

If nothing else, I could remove their brains with a screwdriver, or perhaps a
well-aimed zap of static electricity.

